# New member with "new" Ariens Deluxe 28+ (AX414 !), first oil change question



## Motodeficient (Aug 22, 2015)

*New member with "new" Ariens Deluxe 28+ (AX414 !), first oil change question*

Hey everyone!

New guy here! Last night I picked up a used Ariens Deluxe 28+ (one of the ones with the LCT AX414 engine! hmy. I got it from a guy who bought it new in January so it doesn't have many hours on it. Anyone know if this is a 2014 or 2015 model? 

I was thinking I should do the first oil change on it before snow flies. I want to switch it over to 5-30 synthetic oil, but is the first oil change too early to do this? Or should I use conventional for this first oil change and switch to synthetic on the second oil change?

Excited about the new blower! This will replace a 10 year old Troy-Bilt 8HP/ 26". The troy-bilt did ok but I need MORE POWER for these Maine winters and I think this Ariens has about twice the power with only a 2" wider cut so it should do the trick!

In advance of picking the Ariens up yesterday, and in doing research about which blower to get, I have already done a bunch of reading on your forum. The LED headlight modification thread peaked my interest, I am a big fan of LED lighting for everything.

Also need to pick up some drift cutters and maybe install the electric handwarmers.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Glad there was some detail here to help you to this point.

I know you said you are from Maine, but please put that in your description thing for future postings.

That deluxe 28 will last you for many years if you take care of it, and it sounds like that will be your plan. As far as what oil to use, that has been debated here allot. Some like syn, others go for dino. Myself, I use dino (conventional) oil. Not sure why, just habit I guess. I don't run syn in anything else, so I guess for me it is just one less oil jug I need to keep on hand. 

The LED thread is a GREAT thread. First 10 or so pages will get you ALL the detail you need for this conversion. The rest is just Q and A about specific models issues. 

Hand warmers are a nice addition also. I would got to Ariens and get them. Reason is you will be safe with those and not put a strain on the AC system the blower puts out.

In case you wanna get carried away and keep on "pimping out your blower" the below video is what I have done to my deluxe 30. (yup another shameless plug)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Since you got used you can change over to the synthetic if that is what you want other wise just use dino. you can change it now. that is fine to do.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am running 0W-30 in my Ariens Platinum 30 with AX369. The advantage to the synthetic is it flows much better in very cold temps making the motor easier to start and less wear and tear. At least that is what I tell myself 

I changed on the first change. I don't think there is any issue to doing this.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I would let the motor break in a bit before putting in the synthetic oil. I know you want to protect that new big block but you are probably better off changing it after the manufacturer recommended 5 hours. The factory fill oil will likely have some metal particles in it do to break-in no reason to waste synthetic on the break in period. I would switch to the synthetic at the first oil change. Good luck with your new machine.

Regarding what year this model is it's a winter 2014/2015 model. Ariens had some leftover LCT AX414 Gen II engines last year and installed them in the Ariens Deluxe 28+ instead of the standard AX291 they were using in the plus. It was a limited edition (limited to 2,000 units).


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Mobil 1 0W30 would be my choice.
I would use it from the first oil change (the brake-in period is until the manufacturer scheduled first oil change). In this case 5 hours as another member stated prior. 
If it was used since January it should have more than 5 hours of use, just my guess.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Moto :white^_^arial^_^0^_

In your area if it's used I think it's a pretty safe bet it has 5 hours on it. If it was mine, I'd go ahead and dump the oil and go with the synthetic. I use Mobil 0-40 because I use it in the tiller, riders, mowers ... it's just easier for me to keep it down to as few different jugs of oil as possible.
I get the stuff at Walmart.
If you want to talk oil, these are the guys to have the discussion with. Bobistheoilguy.com


----------



## Motodeficient (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses. I am definitely going to switch it over to synthetic due the flow ability at low temperature. 

I am not exactly sure how many hours on it but we got a lot of snow here the second half of the winter so I imagine it has 5 hours on it.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I did not read or pay attention to the part of your post that said you bought the unit "used" in our PC culture you mean pre-owned... In that case as other members have mentioned, I would definitely drain the oil and change it over to synthetic at this point.


----------



## Motodeficient (Aug 22, 2015)

Put Mobile 1 0W-30 in it today. I took the wheel off to make it a little easier because of the oil drain location.

Lesson of the day: Don't forget to put the key back in the axle slot if you want your snowblower to move after reinstalling the wheel. :smiley-confused009:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello moto-D, welcome to *SBF*


----------

